# Dark Beak



## Renae

I've noticed Squeak's beak is getting very dark, my mum said it's probably because of his age, I thought so too, but I'm still curious to know/find out. Is it cause of his age..perhaps he might be older then I think. 

Jasper on the other hand (and the rest) have no darkness on their beak at all - it's just Squeak.  It's nearly covered his whole beak, there's only a bit more, and then all his beak will be black.


----------



## kimmikefids

Angel's beak is dark as well and he is 7 so it would be interesting to find out...


----------



## elijahfan

jojo's is lighter very light, i supose they are all diffrent


----------



## Renae

Hmm, maybe it's an age thing then.

I looked it up but didn't get anything. How interesting. :blink:


----------



## kimmikefids

lol typical! u would think there would be info somewhere on the web but it must be hiding..........actually i noticed Angel's beak looks exactly the same as Squeak's....same part is dark


----------



## PtsRPpl2

That is interesting! Let us know if you find out anything.


----------



## Renae

Bingo! I found something and it's good



> Many mutations retain the black eyes, beak, nails and grey feet of the normal grey cockatiels


It's totally normal, so now I'm assuming it's just a 'maturity' thing.


----------



## kimmikefids

oh good!!!


----------



## PtsRPpl2

LOL...well, at least you know he's "mature".  Thanks for letting us know what you found out. I learn new things every day from you great gals!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes! for the large part I have heard it is a maturity thing. Although some mutations will always have a lighter beak and feet. Cinnamons for example have a very light tan to theirs. Pieds can have feet with no color as do Lutinos. I have a lightly pied baby with one white toe. I noticed the other day as I was looking closely at my birds that my two mature Grays have very light feet. I can't attribute that to their being split to Cinnamon as the baby boys from both of these Fathers with Cinnamon Mothers would be split for Cinnamon and their feet have become very dark. Their beaks are about halfway to turning dark. I know that Lions who get more protein have darker manes. I wonder if protein is a factor for these colors. When I feed babies I add protein to the formula with things like peanut butter, palm nut butter and ground hemp seed. The babies certainly have darker feet than Their Fathers (except for the Cinnamon and Tiny)


----------



## Sophia

It is mostly to do with maturity, but some cockatiels beaks may never get darker or be dark. It kind of just depends on the cockatiel!  Earl's beak is quite dark, like dark grey, you can see on my signature that at the end of his it is sort of black but that photo was took a while ago so now it is darker in more
places!


----------



## huskymom

my Maui´s beak has also got darker with age.. and she´s only 2.5... but you can see a difference... Jacks´is same pinkish.. and Cotton pink as can be.. hahaha... he´s a WF and he cannot get any paler in color...


----------



## Bea

Cookie had an orange beak when she was a bub, and it was grey by the time she was 6-12 months old.


----------

